# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Live action trailer came out today 8/31/2017

## Kenneth

*HYPE TRAIN* 


Everything you love about Earth is gone. Except for the Last City. And now a psycho rhino named Ghaul is coming to take that away too. On September 6, it’s time to grab some big guns, unite our scattered heroes, and take back our home. 

Featuring: Beastie Boys – “Sabotage”

----------


## Hapiguy

PC on October 24th... that's ass  :Frown:

----------

